# Uganda to China



## may flower (Mar 8, 2012)

Iam a Ugandan lady who wants to move to china hunan to study mandarin.I live in Kenya mombasa now.I want to get chinese friends because iam new on this forum.I need a chinese friend who can tell me more about Hunan University and how people behave in china.The do's and don'ts.I applied to Hunan University through CUCAS and hopefully i will get a place.Iam only familiar with some African countries.I graduated from Makerere University Business School i January with a degree in Business Management.Thank you all


----------



## may flower (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi 
I need help how cheap can a student survive in Hunan if she is studying from Hunan University.How much is food and accomodation?
Iam from Uganda but applied through CUCAS but i have not been replied yet but i think it will be positive.I want to study mandarin in Hunan but want to know more about it.
Do you think i will be accepted in the University,Iam a university graduate but interested in mandarin.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

ace a room will be about 300-500 RMB, food about 50/day (cheaper is easy). Its about 6.3 rmb to 1 USD. I would guess 2000-3000rmb/ month would grant you a good life. Its excluding tuition fees (dont know those).


----------



## may flower (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you for that information Cschrd2.I would also like to get chinese friends.Am i allowed to stay with a chinese student in the same room or iam placed with fellow foreign student.I want to share a room with a chinese lady who also studies from Hunan University and is good in mandarin.It will be to my advantage because i will achieve my goals.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Chinese friends are easy to get via the local media like QQ(msn) and Weibo (twitter). Also the university must have some fora to meet people. If you have tge university name i can ask some of my local colleagues.


----------



## may flower (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you very much for your help.The university is Hunan University in Hunan province and the capital city is Changsha.I want to get friends before i get to the university because i need help.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry may flower. We only have 1 person in office from hunan and she left already 7 or 8 years ago, she recommended to contact the school. They should have a student forum.


----------



## may flower (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi exparts
does anyone know anything about wuhan china.I will be moving there in august to study chinese language.Please help me brief me about accomodation,food and other expenses.
I will be studying in Central China Normal University in Wuhan.
hope to hear from someone soon.


----------

